# Rule 15. Be supportive of others



## Lila

This is a friendly reminder to all regarding Forum Rule #15: 

*Be supportive of others and their desire to have happier, healthier relationships.*

For those who feel the need to bash people instead of offering help.........First and last warning. Bannings will be issued without warning.


----------



## arbitrator

Lila said:


> *This is a friendly reminder to all regarding Forum Rule #15:
> 
> Be supportive of others and their desire to have happier, healthier relationships.
> 
> For those who feel the need to bash people instead of offering help.........First and last warning. Bannings will be issued without warning.*


*Amen!

Overdue protection from tribalism!*


----------

